# Do buckets of topping have a use by date?



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

Will topping go bad if its been sitting around for a while? specifically usg blue lid.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

It's always good as a desert topping!



:jester::brows::lol::thumbup1::clap:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just scrape off the top crud and use it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I keep opened buckets for about a month. After that it starts to smell like sour milk and i throw them away.. You can use it if if you can take the smell and like your mud extra chunky.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Blue lid l/w will last a while. It has A strong ammonia smell maybe that's why.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kaino said:


> Will topping go bad if its been sitting around for a while? specifically usg blue lid.


All mud will expire at one point in time:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

If your going to store it for a while then put a couple cups of water on top along with a cap or two of bleach. Should keep away the bacteria :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Throw it out already!! Unless I'm headed to another job in the next couple of days, it's going back in an empty box and I'm leaving the job with clean buckets!!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

If you are storing mud for a short period of time using water can be effective. However, if you are storing mud for longer periods of time I find they keep better if, instead of water, you use just a tightly sealed top and no water. They will tend to not spoil this way. I've used mud after a year with nothing more than a tightly sealed top. If it does smell, discard it because you run the risk of introducing mold onto the job.


----------



## Kaino (Mar 21, 2009)

They were sealed unopened buckets and they were fine to use, no smell or anything.


----------

